# Is it possible to create raid 0 from disk partitions?



## nikitastepanov (Mar 11, 2020)

Is it possible to create raid 0 from disk partitions?


----------



## nikitastepanov (Mar 11, 2020)

How to install freebsd on software raid0?


----------



## shkhln (Mar 11, 2020)

What's the deal with these questions? Buy an SSD already, that should be plenty fast for your high-performance i386 gaming machine.


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 11, 2020)

In ZFS it is. Matter-of-fact, best practices for ZFS is to always partition disks, and give the partitions human-intelligible names. Even if ZFS uses the whole disk, in which case just create one large partition.

When using gstripe, I think it is possible; the documentation seems to indicate that the "provider" needs to be a block device, so both a whole disk and a partition should work. Clearly, striping over two partitions on the same disk would be insane for most workloads.

What are you really trying to accomplish? Instead of asking us for technical details, why don't you explain the problem?


----------



## nikitastepanov (Mar 11, 2020)

Can freebsd boot from software raid 0?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2020)

Yes.

[threads merged]


----------



## Zvoni (Mar 11, 2020)

Which still doesn't address the Question: Why in the name of the holy 8 bits would you want to install on a raid0?
1 Disk/Partition dies, and takes the other Disk(s)/Partition(s) with it into the "Data-Nirvana"....

Happened to me, burned my fingers, never again.....


----------



## nikitastepanov (Mar 11, 2020)

I was able to create raid0 from disk partitions.


----------



## nikitastepanov (Mar 11, 2020)

I cannot boot freebsd from raid0 via boot0cfg.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2020)

We're not clairvoyant, we can't look at your screen, we can't see what you tried, we can't see your error messages. Why don't you provide us with some information? 

How To Ask Questions The Smart Way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## nikitastepanov (Mar 15, 2020)

No /boot/loader appears


----------

